# No audio with hdmi inputs- Toshiba 40RV525R



## theressag29 (Nov 16, 2009)

We bought a new Toshiba 40RV525R over the weekend and while the sound is fine hooked up to the direct tv and with the component inputs there is no sound on the hdmi inputs. We have tried a brand new hdmi cable, tried 2 of the hdmi ports on the tv, and tried changing seetings in the audio section but can not get any sound when you are on an hdmi input. Help?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Its most probably that the source has to be told to output audio via the HDMI. Go into the menu of the cable box or sat box and you'll see how to do it.


----------

